# New York City tips?



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll be near there for a work trip, and I've never been to NYC so I'm thinking of visiting for a weekend in February. Hotel prices are attractive.

I lived for years in Toronto so I'm used to big cities, but I still want to make sure I'm going to a _good_ part of NYC, by which I mean that it's safe, walkable, fun. For reference point I consider downtown Toronto (Yonge&Dundas, Bloor&Yonge, King&University, etc) all quite safe and fun.

From what I understand, Manhattan is where I should be going. That's where The Muppets went. Looking at Hotwire's regions (starting from south of Manhattan Island), I'm guessing that Wall Street, SoHo, and everything in middle is good.

How about Central Park region, Upper West Side, Upper East Side. Are those still nice places?

For example on Hotwire I see "Empire State Building area hotel" 3 stars for $86/night. Ignoring forex, that seems like an awfully good price. Just want to make sure I'm not arriving into the NYC ghetto!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

This is fun: http://www.avenueq.com/


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My family did a couple of trips to NYC in 2008 / 2009. Here are the locations we stayed near Times Square. We felt safe and it was a great base to explore the city from.

ROOM MATE GRACE NEW YORK.

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square


----------



## nwmea (Sep 10, 2015)

i have heard the Rock and the Empire State Building and Statue of Liberty, lets wait for a few suggestions from other.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'm checking out all your links!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/new-york/nycvc/hoteldetail

We got a good deal here a few years ago.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I stayed at Hotel17 years ago. Cheap, clean, and close to Union Square, which is a nice area that is central and well connected to the subways.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The upper east side is very rich and snooty area (I get this based on watching Gossip Girl, but how wrong could they be?). Upper west side is not quite as rich but still very nice. The whole area around central park is nice.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

with all due respect... TO is not NYC.... never will be.
I'd stay in the Times Square area. Say hello to the Naked Cowboy for me!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the Frick gallery near central park. Not a hotel, it's like a private mini Louvre. 

http://www.frick.org/about


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

This: http://www.moma.org/

This: http://www.fao.com/home/index.jsp


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

FAO is closed now.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a big drag.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

If you're at the south tip of Manhattan, you can take the Staten Island Ferry. Nobody who doesn't live there wants to go to S.I., but it's a free trip ( I think it's still free ) across New York Harbor. Nice view of Manhattan, Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, and Verrazano Bridge. When you get to S.I. just loop around for the trip back to Manhattan. It will probably be the same boat, but best to get off in case they take it out of service.

Enjoy NYC; it's pretty safe these days, but don't walk down deserted dark streets at night; stick to the main avenues.


http://www.siferry.com/


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want to see the sights, Hop on Hop off bus may be decent. Although sitting on the top of the bus in Feb may be cold. Lots of stuff to do, from sports, to shopping, sight seeing, to broadway musicals.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind of things do you enjoy? How long will you be there? Budget? There's so much to do, so some parameters are nice.

My spouse has lived there several times for work, and I have been often too. 

My general suggestions for must visits:
Times Square
Broadway show
Central Park
Empire State Building
MoMA 
Staten Island ferry as someone suggested for the view
Quick stop at grand central station. 


Post some parameters and I will give more suggestions.


----------



## JosephK (Nov 7, 2012)

I will be a contrarian and suggest that you avoid MOMA and avoid the Frick Collection. 

Go to the Metropolitan Museum of Art instead. 

It has enormous collections of the same types of art that you can find in the other two institutions, plus so much more. Since it's so huge, crowds aren't as bad as at the MOMA and admission is strictly pay what you can. 

I would also suggest staying in either Queens or Brooklyn right across from Manhattan. It will be cheaper, and because the city is so huge you will probably be the same relative distance via subway from anywhere that you'd want to go as you would be in Manhattan.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll only have two full days there, it's a quick trip by extending a work trip.

I'm interested in seeing some classic NY sights like Time Square and generally I just want to see the city and experience the flavour of how the city feels. I'm not going to bother going to a Broadway show because I'm more interested in what's outside and visible, and seeing the feeling & flavour of the surroundings.

Is there a good view from the Empire State building?

Ferry sounds like a great idea!

I'll probably stay as centrally as possible because, as pointed out with the Hotwire price, this is cheap... there's nothing expensive about NYC hotels in February!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Two days isn't a ton of time. NYC is the city that never sleeps, so to get the most of it, I recommend the same. 

To get a 'flavor' of New York, I recommend staying in Times Square or near it. For two days, don't waste time coming from Queens or Jersey. You can sight see from your window even . We had a room at the Mariott for almost a year, and there was always something interesting to see. My recommendations are based on the fact that you want to stay outside, meaning you are not trying to immerse yourself in culture through the shows, or museums as that will take out a lot of your time. My geography is a little off, as I can't remember the exact locations, so you would want to look at a map to maximize the efficient of travel. 

Get a two day pass or at least a daily pass for the subway, and a good map. That's part of the NYC experience. Walk around Times Square, stop off at the Visitor Information Centre, pick up pamphlets, maps, and coupons to what ever attractions interest you. 

Heading South, Empire State Building is a nice view, you can say you made it to the top, not the tallest building but still nice. 
TriBeCa / Soho area is a trendy area, I always liked. Gives a different feel than other parts of the city. A little more hip. 
Financial district, as Any person on Cmf I just assume would want to head to Wall Street walk through. Ground Zero is around here, and i think its always a good time to reflect there. 

China town/little Italy (canel Street). Gives another really neat view. Watch the vendors, and walk through, see if you get to witness a 'blue light special'. Just stay out the way of cops if you do see the blue lights come out. 

Staten Island ferry. As mentioned already.

Heading north - walk up 5 ave, just for the experience to say you have been there. Go by the United Nations building, not for everyone, but I have always had an interest with the U.N.
The Rock is a nice view too, so if you have the time go for it. 

Central Park is huge so decide what you want to see. I used to stop off a Tiffanys but again, I have an interest with big sparkly things . 

That's my NY in a minute or a couple of days. 

Do you want food suggestions, I LOVE eating in NYC.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You could spend the whole 2 days walking to see the museums. So be specific. OTOH a Broadway Show is not to be missed.

Walk on Wall Street to see the billionaires. Staten Island ferry. Eat! Walk because the blocks are long. Comfortable warm shows.

Renting an apartment overlooking the park for a month is on our Bucket List. Been there many times. Cannot get enough.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks again for ideas. I'd love ideas for food. Not looking for fancy restaurants but rather anything that might be unique to NYC, like maybe the kind of place George Costanza would get a calzone?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

james4beach said:


> Thanks again for ideas. I'd love ideas for food. Not looking for fancy restaurants but rather anything that might be unique to NYC, like maybe the kind of place George Costanza would get a calzone?


It's been over 40 years since I lived there ( Staten Island, actually ) so things have obviously changed, and my memory's as stale as last week's bagels. 

I remember that food was everywhere, even in the larger subway stations, and on the SI ferry. Some of the cheaper NY treats that I always tried to get when in Manhattan were knishes ( Nathan's ), soft pretzels & chestnuts ( street vendors ). Pizza places were everywhere. If you want to look like a native, fold the pizza slice along the long side, and start chomping at the narrow end.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

This might not make it on to a list for a two-day visit, but I would recommend it for a three-day visit: the Greenwich Village Food Tour www.foodsofny.com. This is a three-hour walking tour of a part of the village that can be really fascinating. It's $52, but over the tour you get a good lunch at a cheese shop, a traditional pizza shop, a modern Italian restaurant, a bakery, etc. Buy tickets in advance because it sells out. I have recommended this to several people who have raved about it after they took it.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Did a day trip on a Saturday with a co-worker when we were doing contract work in Jersey (took the train in). Saw a lot just by walking around - Empire State, Central Park, the Trump Tower, etc. Never felt unsafe wherever we went.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

By the way, hotels in NYC seem surprisingly cheap this time of year.

I just used Priceline bidding to get a hotel at Times Square, 3.5 stars (with very good reviews), only 80 USD/night


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

Just enjoy the experience. Write down a lot of things you want to see or do.....then realize you only have time for a few of them....leave exhausted but energized and dream about returning again. Love love love the city.

I was at the MOMA and took a break in the lobby. I talked to a lovely woman and she asked me where I was from....Edmonton....and she replied her and her husband were in Banff many years ago and she thought it was the most beautiful place in the world. I told her I thought New York was the most beautiful Man Made place in the world. 

We were both right.....as amazing as New York was....it was the people I remember the most...again enjoy.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Really enjoyed New York, plus it was a father/son trip so that was a treat,,,,

Best deal was attending Letterman show, still had the real Dave! The skyscrapers blew me away, coming from bush land Manitoba, quite a contrast

Tip of the iceberg is a trip to New York, might see some stars on the streets!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Skip the Empire state building and instead do Top of the Rock (30 Rock). For one, the lines are way way shorter (everyone wants to go up the Empire State) and two, the view is better. You actually get to SEE the empire state building (can't see it when you're on it) and the view of central park is much better from 30 Rock.

Wait in line at times square to get cheap tickets for a Broadway show.

Statue of liberty tour and Ellis island was very nice. I did it in December and it was surprising not horribly cold on the boat.

Eat a lot of pizza. NYC pizza is the best I've ever had, doesn't really matter which pizza place.

Went to the NBC taping of the Late night show with Conan Obrien. That was pretty fun.

Take a walk across the Brooklyn bridge and around the waterfront on the other side for fantastic views on the Manhattan skyline.

Edit: As far as accommodation I'd probably stay in Midtown. Easiest location to go in any direction from. I didn't stay in midtown both times I've been and regretted it.

edit2: I'd say if I could only do one museum it'd be Museum of Natural History, but I'm a natural sciences guy so maybe I'm biased. MET was a close second and MOMA a distant 3rd.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks peterk, great tip about where to go for the view.

I'd love to see a Conan taping but it's now in California


----------



## artisterolles (Jan 22, 2016)

Here's some tips from abcnews and tripadvisor

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g60763-c170529/New-York-City:New-York:General.Tips.On.Nyc.Trip.html

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/Vacation/story?id=4282010


----------



## artisterolles (Jan 22, 2016)

here's the one from abcnews

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/Vacation/story?id=4282010


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

There is another TKTS booth in Southport. When I was there last, line-ups were much shorter, and they had the same shows as the Times Square booth.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Speaking of Times Square... You never know what you're likely to see on the streets. Despicable aliens and giant rodents.
Watch live here... http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tsstreet


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Enjoying my first time in NYC! It's not nearly as big and scary as people paint it to be. Holy cow are the subways packed with people. By the way Toronto's Bombardier-made subway cars look clean and futuristic in contrast. The TTC system is _way_ better.

Yesterday and today I visited the 9/11 Memorial. Wow. It was chilling...

My first visit was last night, when it was raining mildly. The two towers' bases are now pools, where water trickles down the sides and disappears into a bottomless black pit. This was very striking on a dark, rainy night. Names of those who died are written around the perimeter of the two pools.
http://nyc-architecture.com/120815/AAGAAR06-03.jpg

Today I went to the observation deck at the top of the new One World Trade Center. Beautiful architecture; it literally disappears into the sky when you look up from its base. Great 360 degree view of New York & surroundings.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I was in NYC a few months ago and thought it was terrible. The noise, the rudeness, the crowds, the masses of Jersey Shore and Jay-Z lookalikes. I found it aggressive and pretentious at the same time, lots people trying to signal that they've made it. Leaving a convenience store someone told my co-worker to "move it" instead of "excuse me". Almost kissed the ground when I came back to Canada; it's an entirely different culture out there.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I went to NYC last year and had a great time. Being a sports fan the highlight for me was the tour of Madison Square Gardens which included a peak inside the dressing rooms of the Rangers and Knicks. The city is insanely busy but people were generally friendly and there are a ton of things to do 24/7


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

CPA Candidate said:


> Almost kissed the ground when I came back to Canada; it's an entirely different culture out there.


Funny, I frequently get that feeling on my trips home from the US. I did once kiss the ground in B.C.

And yet I've never gotten that feeling when I come back from Europe, Caribbean or Australia...

I enjoyed NYC though. The people were friendly, including the Wall Street banker who helped me find a train to New Jersey today. Other big city excitement from today... 6 fire engines outside my hotel responding to a potential jumper (suicide attempt) from the high rise next door. Hotel was taped off by the police. Don't worry, he didn't jump.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's a summer vacation idea for someone who might have the time! Maybe an easy flight over from Toronto to NYC via Porter Airlines?

Hotwire is showing some excellent prices in Manhattan. For example, July 14-16, I'm seeing
4-star boutique hotel in Wall Street area at 105 USD/night
4-star hotel in Wall Street area at 126 USD/night

That first one would work out to only 276 USD = 366 CAD for the two nights, total after taxes. Add in some affordable flights from Toronto and you can do a weekend in NYC at the prime of summer for just over 600 CAD. What fun!

Those are some amazing prices for a great location. I really enjoyed my time in NYC and will be back.


----------

